# Rescued 2 20 day old pigeons..help!



## danat (Aug 13, 2009)

I have 2 20-24 day old pigeons that were rescued from an abandoned nest and almost eaten by seagulls. What should i feed then at this age? i have KAYTEE. How much should they be fed and how often? how do you teach them to drink water? do they still eat by opening their mouths really wide? i Thanks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for rescuing these youngsters.

Baby pigeons do not gape like other babies, you gently have to coax them to open their beaks by prying them open gently.

At 23 days of age you can give them frozen corn and peas that have been defrosted and drained. You can also give them wild bird seed.

You can feed the Kaytee also, and give about 25 cc per serving. Make sure to follow instructions carefully and the babies are kept warm when they are fed. Their crops need to empty completely before the next feeding-which would be about 3 to 4 hours later. 

You can see if they will drink by gently pushing their beaks into a bowl of water (not the nostrils) you will then see if they suck water in. If they are drinking water you can hand feed them dry bird seed, but make sure they drink water after they have had about a tablespoon of seed or peas and corn per meal.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hope this helps...

You can hand feed defrosted corn and peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. I f it helps, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. That confines them without hurting them and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop the piece of corn and peas at the back of the mouth and over the throat. You will need to feed 40-50 per feeding and every time the bird’s crop empties until you know it is eating on their own. 
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. The next step… seeds. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas and corn make it lumpy and squishy feeling.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

where are you located??


----------



## danat (Aug 13, 2009)

west vancouver..


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Bc ?.........


----------

